# GreenLake Cup '10



## Ins4n3 (18. Januar 2010)

Wollte mal wissen, wie es mit dem GreenLake Cup steht. 
Geht da was dieses Jahr? Man munkelt die Strecke sei bei Waldarbeiten zugeschüttet worden.


----------



## chucki_bo (20. Januar 2010)

nur mal zum Verständnis :

Was kann man darunter verstehen?? Freeride / DH / Enduro - Cup auf den Kyrill Singles zum Grünen See??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bicicletta (21. Januar 2010)

@chucki_bo:
klick hier: GreenlakeCup 2008


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Januar 2010)

bicicletta schrieb:


> @chucki_bo:
> klick hier: GreenlakeCup 2008



so einige Sequenzen kommen mir bekannt vor (was man so wieder erkennen kann ...), aber im Ganzen gibts die Strecke sicher nicht mehr ...oder  ??  

Wir waren aber auch schon länger nicht mehr in der Gegend (Kunststück ist auch Winter und die Strecke ist jawohl auch eigentlich nur bei trockenen Bedingungen gut fahrbar).

Aber wo ist denn die Hütte (zu Beginn des Videos) ??? Das war doch sicher nicht der Startpunkt oder??


----------



## bicicletta (21. Januar 2010)

..die Strecke(n) gibts unter Garantie noch-ich werde berichten sobald es mich mal wieder dorthin verschlägt.

Die Hütte ist direkt am Wanderparkplatz neben dem Grünen See, Privatbesitz allerdings.
Wäre schön wenn man dort Kaffe und Kuchen kaufen könnte


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

japs, ich denke auch das die Hütte unten ist. Ich hab auf dem Video auch so ein paar Elemente wiedergefunden. Hat sich aber stark verändert, meiner Meinung nach. Wieviel davon noch steht? da müsste man jmd'en aus der Ecke mal fragen. Habe da mal welche getroffen, allerdings keine Nummer oder ähnlcihes zur Hand.

Woooo seid iiihr?^^


----------



## Ins4n3 (21. Januar 2010)

wäre nicht schlecht, denn die strecke liegt so nah das es schon fast zu gut wäre


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

hier das Video im Forum


----------



## Rischer (24. Januar 2010)

im großen und ganzen sind die strecken noch wie auf dem video von '08.

im Moment liegen glaub ich nur ein paar bäume über der Strecke

mal sehn, vllt schau ich da gleich mal kurz vorbei


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

jo das wäre interessant


----------



## Rischer (25. Januar 2010)

ich war inzwischen mal da oben, sind wirklich ein paar bäume umgfallen...
mal sehn ob ich die im laufe der woche mal wegmache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2010)

das wäre doch mal ne aktion, solange da die "verantwortlichen" mit einverstanden sind, vllt hat das ja auch nen grund, das die da noch liegen 

lg jens


----------



## becksbiker (14. März 2010)

wäre klasse wenn da diese jahr wieder was steigt. man darf gespannt sein.
gibts da noch n anderen fred zu, wo man mehr infos bekommt?


----------



## Ins4n3 (3. April 2010)

Hätte jemand Interesse morgen so gegen Nachtmittag am Grünen See ne kleine Session zu fahren?


----------



## Ins4n3 (4. April 2010)

Hat sich wohl aufgrund des Regens erledigt


----------



## chucki_bo (21. Mai 2010)

Gibts hierüber eigentlich was Neues??

Werden wohl am Wochenende nen kleinen Erkundungs-DH nehmen. Kann dann ja mal berichten, wie es dort so aussieht...


----------



## Ins4n3 (21. Mai 2010)

Sind morgen am Nonnenstein unterwegs, jemand dort lust mitzufahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2010)

Oh ganz vergessen, die haben den Trail dichtgemacht! Unten weiter sind Setzlinge gepflanzt und oben inner Einfahrt liegt nen Baum. Seid bitte vorsichtig


----------



## Rischer (22. Mai 2010)

das wissen wir schon
trotzdem danke, willst nich auch vorbei kommen?


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

Wann seid ihr denn da? Ist für mich immer ne dumme Anfahrt, nachder ich mega im Eimer bin aber vllt bekomme ich ja ein Shuttle 
Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Rischer (22. Mai 2010)

besorg dir ein shuttle
wir werden so gegen 14:30 da ankommen


----------



## JENSeits (22. Mai 2010)

so früh kann ich leider nicht 

es wird wohl ne Stunde später werden. wielange seid ihr da? ich bin aber kein guter Fahrer


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2010)

wie geht's denn mit den Trails weiter? Gibt's da eine Marschrichtung?


----------



## Ins4n3 (16. Juli 2010)

Dh und Enduroline sind soweit frei und befahrbar, für die andere Line muss wohl ersatz geschaffen werden.


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2010)

Andere Line = unteres bepflanztes Stück?


----------



## Rischer (16. Juli 2010)

woher weißt du, dass die line frei ist?

warst du die Tage mal da?


Soweit ich weiß sind die Förster da sehr aktiv, also könnten da durchaus probleme beim befahren auftreten


----------



## poekelz (28. September 2010)

Wie ich sas so sehe, wird das in diesem Jahr auch wieder nix...

Also am Besten ihr macht gleich nen neuen Fred auf: *Greend Lake Cup 2011*

...und weg.
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ins4n3 (28. September 2010)

wir haben da evtl. noch was im ärmel für dieses jahr!


----------



## becksbiker (30. Oktober 2010)

tja da is der ärmel wohl wieder leer ausgegangen....


----------



## poekelz (20. Dezember 2010)

Ins4n3 schrieb:


> wir haben da evtl. noch was im ärmel für dieses jahr!



...so langsam wird´s ENG


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2010)

Nein - ihr habt halt nur nicht die richtigen Kontakte  
Da scheint etwas schon festzustehen  mal schauen ob sie sich äußern ...


----------



## Ins4n3 (20. Dezember 2010)

Abwarten, das Jahr ist noch nicht rum


----------



## markusdh (26. Dezember 2010)

hey lutscher!
MORGEN GREEN LAKE 2010! elf uhr geht ab.
strecke ist geräumt


----------



## becksbiker (26. Dezember 2010)

dat is ja wohl nich war....

ich muss morgen wieder arbeiten


----------



## markusdh (26. Dezember 2010)

leider wahr! dann komm zum trinken nach, das wird nicht weniger wild


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2010)

kann's jmd bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusdh (26. Dezember 2010)

kommt einfach! bier und glühwein gibts bei udo am see!
und gut wirds!


----------



## Rischer (26. Dezember 2010)

buutz!

geile Aktion wirds, nur leider ohne mich als aktiven:S


----------



## markusdh (26. Dezember 2010)

facebook markus wüllner


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2010)

kommt runter jungs.

wen's interessiert kommt hin - wen nicht bleibt zuhause



LG Jens - der doch nur den Weihnachtsfrieden erhalten will


----------



## markusdh (27. Dezember 2010)

geil wars!!!!!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2010)

war echt gut. nur das falsche schuhwerk bei mir 
mal schauen ob, wie und wann wir das gesamte material aus den kamera's zusammen bringen können.
ich würde mich wohl darum kümmern. lasst mir die e-mail adressen oder ähnlcihe daten per pn zukommen.



lg jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (27. Dezember 2010)

haha geil wars! 
wenn bilder oder Videos drin sind, dann bitte hier verlinken! danke


----------



## hellmi (27. Dezember 2010)

Geil wars ... wer nich da war, hat auf jedenfall ein super spassiges Rennen verpasst  mit mal anderen bedingungen ..




markusdh schrieb:


> hey lutscher!
> MORGEN GREEN LAKE 2010! elf uhr geht ab.
> strecke ist geräumt



herrlich diese Einladung


----------



## Ins4n3 (27. Dezember 2010)

War echt gut, konnte diesmal leider nur zuschauen. 

2011 dann bei uns


----------



## Rischer (27. Dezember 2010)

war echt ganz lustig^^
ich hoffe es schneit nicht noch mal, dann bin ich am dritten januar auf jeden Fall da am fahren,bei nun halbwegs sauberer strecke..dann bin ich endlich diese bekackte schiene los



EDIT:
die videos, die wir gemacht haben sind alle extremst verwackelt, ich hab verpennt nen stativ einzupacken,vllt mach ich trotzdem mal nen kleines video von....


----------



## becksbiker (28. Dezember 2010)

schiebt doch mal n paar bilder oder videos hoch, damit die arbeitende bevölkerung sich daran erfreuen kann !


----------



## balticnor (28. Dezember 2010)

Bitteschööönnn....





























eine kleine Auswahl....


----------



## Ölfuss (28. Dezember 2010)

Super, mehr davon.....
War ne tolle " Erfahrung " auch wenn ich überfordert war ;-) 
Udo`s Hütte kannte ich auch noch nicht. Super organisiert. 

Gruss an alle
Olli


----------



## fattaflash (29. Dezember 2010)

Moin!
Da war schon einer fleißig und hat ein Video gebastelt:
www.77designz.com

@balticnor: Ob du so nett wärst und mir Foto 4 zumailen würdest? Meine email: [email protected] 
Wenn ich das dann auf meiner Homepage verwenden könnte wär das cool.


Danke an Alle, das Rennen war echt witzig! Danke für`s schneeschippen.

cheers

Steven


----------



## Peter88 (29. Dezember 2010)

Respekt


----------



## Peter88 (29. Dezember 2010)

sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alo (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht und in mein Album hochgeladen, hier eine kleiner Vorgeschmack:











Gruß
Jörg


----------



## balticnor (29. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Bilder Jörg


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2010)

@ peter 

der 2. link in deiner sig funzt nicht mehr.


----------



## markusdh (29. Dezember 2010)

fotos und filme bitte auf greenlakecup facebook!


----------



## becksbiker (30. Dezember 2010)

bitte nich bei facebook.....da steht nich jeder drauf


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich starte mal einfach eine Sammlung der Daten. Falls ihr eure Fotos und Videos preisgeben möchtet - bitte mich per PN anschreiben. Ich werde es dann bei Nachfrage uploaden in einem gemeinsamen Album bzw. Video.

Danke und Liebe Grüße

Jens


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe schonmal ein paar wenig Fotos in mein Album hochgeladen. Mike war so freundlich mir seine Arbeit zur Verfügung zustellen.

Hier mal 3 Beispiele:














LG Jens


----------



## becksbiker (31. Dezember 2010)

die bilder sehn nach ner menge spass aus  

wenns dann nächstes jahr mal wieder im sommer stattfindet,
würd mich freuen  

ansonsten weiter so


----------



## Ölfuss (2. Januar 2011)

Klasse Mike und Jens, danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2011)

Wie schaut's mit diesem Jahr aus?


----------



## markusdh (12. August 2011)

im september,aber noch nicht fest. ich würd gern noch was an den strecken machen


----------



## Rischer (12. August 2011)

ich helf sofort beim umbauen => facebook: Niklas Rische, add mich mal


----------



## Ins4n3 (12. August 2011)

beim Umbau würd ich auch helfen!


----------



## JENSeits (12. August 2011)

bin dabei!


----------



## -Kiwi- (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi.
War heute zum ersten Mal am Grünen See. Schöne Strecke habt ihr da! Hat richtig Spaß gemacht da runterzuheizen! Werde wohl öfter mal vorbeikommen.
Wer sind da eigentlich die Locals bzw. kümmert sich um die Pflege der Jumps?

Schöne Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute in der NW gelesen, dass eine
private Initiative das Ausflugslokal am Grünen See
wieder instand setzen wird. 

@GL-locals: vermutlich ist das DIE Gelegenheit, um den 
Trail und die fahrenden MTBler vorzustellen. Wenn
das hinhaut, gibt es im Sommer vielleicht auch die
lang ersehnte Akteptanz und ein geordnetes Miteinander. 

Wie gesagt, der Artikel fiel mir heute Morgen so 
ins Auge und die sich bietende Gelegenheit auch. 

Guten Rutsch allen 

chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke für das Aufmerksam machen Chucki!
Könntest du den Artikel verlinken oder einscannen? 

Ich werde das gleich mal bei Facebook an die Locals weitergeben, die lesen hier nicht so wirklich mit 




LG Jens


----------



## chucki_bo (31. Dezember 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Danke für das Aufmerksam machen Chucki!
> Könntest du den Artikel verlinken oder einscannen?
> 
> Ich werde das gleich mal bei Facebook an die Locals weitergeben, die lesen hier nicht so wirklich mit
> ...



Bidde schön

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/b...Gruener_See_wird_wieder_zum_Ausflugsziel.html


----------



## JENSeits (31. Dezember 2011)

Dankeschön!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Hi Leute.
Ist jemand am kommenden Freitag am Grünen See unterwegs?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (22. August 2012)

Ich bestimmt. Morgen auf jeden Fall


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Das ist cool.
Ab wann morgen bzw. übermorgen?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (22. August 2012)

Morgen theoretisch ab 13:15 bis ....
Übermorgen erst ab 16:00

Ist alles befahrbar!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Gibt's das 'was neues? Jumps, Anlieger?!


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. August 2012)

Kennste den schönen Roadgap da schon? Solltest Du den springen, gib mir bescheid, mein Lütter würde da mal gerne jemanden drüberhüpfen sehen. 

Zum fahren komme ich selber die nächsten Tage net, packe das mit der Arbeit nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

Ach ists dann auch mal fertig?  Das schau ich mir mal am Wochenende an - bin gespannt  
Endlich wieder aufm Rad stehen / sitzen!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Das kenne ich noch nicht.
Wollte morgen eigentlich nach Winterberg... da meine Kollegen aber nicht können und zudem der Termin für den GLC feststeht, würde ich mir die Piste bei euch mal wieder gerne anschauen und ein wenig heizen.
Rischer und co., würde morgen gegen 1400 dort auftauchen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (22. August 2012)

Schade das ich kein Urlaub habe  Viel Spass euch aber!


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

same here .. habt viel Spaß!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Schade... und danke.


----------



## Ins4n3 (22. August 2012)

Ebenfalls am Start!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Nice!


----------



## becksbiker (22. August 2012)

wann ist denn der termin für den neuen cup ???


----------



## JENSeits (22. August 2012)

bitte per PN ausmachen  
Muss nicht gleich jeder lesen können - just my 2 cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## becksbiker (22. August 2012)

thx ;-)


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Sorry. Hab' ihn entfernt.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------

